# Electric Awning



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Has anyone considered replacing their manual awning with an electric one that has a remote control. Is there a company that does this or can I buy the parts to do this myself?

Thanks


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

I know they make them for homes as I used to have one!

Putting one on my trailer however I don't think I would do it.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

They have them. 
http://www.go-rv.com/coast/do/catalog/page?dealerId=1652&pageNum=225
RV dealers use this to order their parts. I like flipping thru the pages to see whats out there. This link will take you to the awning section of the catalog.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I also found this http://www.rvsupplywarehouse.com/product/detail.cfm/pid/3361

One point of interest for these though is this:

Travel'r Awnings may be mounted to any smooth-wall RV, but cannot be installed on an uneven surface. (i.e: aluminum side-walls)

I am not sure if thats the case with all of them, but may be.


----------

